# head size



## afriel10 (Apr 1, 2011)

my German shepherd is now 9 months and his head is very small for his body . . . at what age will his head stop growing:help:


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Do you have any photos? 

GSDs as large breeds will continue to develop up until 3 years of age. They are slow to mature, and the exact time they finish depends on the individual dog. At 9 months old your dog is a puppy and is most definitely not finished growing. While developing they may go through many different awkward stages as parts of the body catch up with each other.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

did you get your dog from a reputable breeder? are the
parents heads in proportion? what about the siblings heads?


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

GSDs are a medium sized breed by standard. Did you purchase your puppy from an ethical breeder who tries not to deviate from the standard? At 9 months your pup has a lot more growing to do. A male GSD should have a masculine look to him.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Depends on the lines....many males don't develop a masculine head.


----------

